# Will corydoras be ok with micranthemum 'monte carlo'?



## Hokie_B (May 12, 2016)

Hey everyone. I have some Rasbora Espei and Neocaridina shrimp in my 12 gal and was looking at options for compatible fish. I know people love their Corys. How are they with carpeting plants though? I planted micranthemum 'monte carlo' using the dry start method, waited 6 weeks, and filled it 6 weeks ago. The carpet actually filled in really nicely and I don't want to have it torn up. But if they play nicely they could be an interesting addition to the bottom level of the tank.

I haven't had a planted tank before so looking for some insight, thanks!!


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I depends on the size of the cory. Pygmaeus likely couldn't hurt it if they tried, but a brochis could.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

In a tank that size, you're limited to either dwarf or pygmy cories, both of which are too small to hurt it. Also, they won't hurt your shrimp.


----------



## Hokie_B (May 12, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking about a couple Bandit Corydoras (Corydoras metae) but maybe I'd be better off with salt and pepper cories? I didn't realize that they are at least 1/2" smaller. So those would be safe with carpeting plants? Thanks.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Which salt-and-pepper cories do you mean? Corydoras Habrosus, the tiny little guys who get maybe 3/4" long, would fit very well. You need at least 6, preferably more, and they need room to move- which is why you can't keep a larger species, they'd be a bit cramped.


----------



## Hokie_B (May 12, 2016)

Thanks Betta. Yeah I was thinking about Corydoras Habrosus since they're small but still stick to the bottom of the tank like larger corys. OK so 6 would be a good number? Was thinking 4 or 5 but wasn't sure how many are needed to make them comfortable.


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

Hokie_B said:


> Thanks Betta. Yeah I was thinking about Corydoras Habrosus since they're small but still stick to the bottom of the tank like larger corys. OK so 6 would be a good number? Was thinking 4 or 5 but wasn't sure how many are needed to make them comfortable.


4 or 5 would be fine to start with, in my experience. Corydora habrosus have great personalities, not shy at all. In my 5 gallon I started out with just 2 and the pair of them were perfectly content with each others company. Now I have 5 because I love them so much  They all hang out together of course, but I wouldn't say they're any happier now then before.

Also, the cores never managed to disturb my monte carlo.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Monte Carlo is a tough plant that roots solidly. Never had problems with fish accidentally uprooting any.


----------



## Hokie_B (May 12, 2016)

Great to hear that there are a couple of you guys that have personal experience with keeping (dwarf) Cories and Monte Carlo. Really appreciate the insight. Maybe I'll wait another couple of weeks to ensure that there are strong roots just to be safe though. Guess I'll get 5 or 6 Habrosus or Hastatus then.


----------



## malANDmatt (Apr 6, 2016)

I have 8 habrosus and 4 pandas in my 40B with Monte Carlo and they don't bother it.


----------

